# Dog touring



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

We were told that the dog needed blood tests to travel morocco now we have been told he needs to c the vet 24 hours before we travel for a clean bill of health can anyone confirm exact procedure and what Spanish police ask thanks anna


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Sorry, can't help directly with you dog question, but perhaps worth just mentioning something else if you are about to visit Morocco:

Do check your vehicle insurance (and personal health Insurance) very carefully to ensure that you are covered whilst there.
Many insurance policies include cover for the UK and "elsewhere within Europe", but of course Morocco falls outside of that definition.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Our European travel insurance covers EU and countries bordering the Mediterranean(plus Andorra etc.)

Geoff


----------

